# TAURUS has a new free 1 year NRA on purchase, but had to contact Customer service



## windhampensacola (Jan 15, 2017)

I purchased a new M85FS this year, but no one told me about the TAURUS free 1 year NRA membership offer on new purchases, but TAURUS website shows it, but for some reason that one requires an activation code. While on their website I clicked on their CHAT and asked about the free NRA offer and was given a click on which gave me the proper form to fill out. I did not write it down, but I looked it up and hope I got it right. I searched: taurus XM014568 and got info, but since I am new can't put the link here, but this may help taurususa.com/pdf/NRA/TaurusApp_Final.pdf

Ray


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Every member counts:smt1099


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I am a life time member. But if I was not Taurus would have to give me a hell of lot more than that to purchase another one of their guns.


----------

